
Show HN: Tutorial: Build Decentralized YouTube Using IPFS - vasa_develop
https://simpleaswater.com/youtube-on-ipfs/
======
johnmarcus
>You can follow these instructions to install, initialize, and connect IPFS to
the public network.

no, you can't. all of those links go to "work in progress".

~~~
vasa_develop
Thanks for pointing that out ;) Just updated!

